# Fussy eater



## SusanBkh (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello!
My one year old (14 months to be precise!) often doesn't feel like eating. I used to give her food and if it was not eaten within 10 minutes I would take it away but I have started leaving it down for her to eat at any time. I have tried her on different types of food and she starts off eating but then decides she is not interested!! I have now stuck to one type of food which I think is a good brand and wholesome. Previously, she would often go a whole day without anything but since leaving the food down she will go to her food late morning but then again in the evening she doesn't want to eat until late!! I feel like her eating habits have gone out of the window. What do you guys do with your cockapoos? Should I go back to picking up the food? Are cockapoos generally fussy eaters? - or just mine?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

In my experience these little dogs like a variety of tastes. I feed mine raw and swap the flavours morning and night and use a variety of meats and fish. If I didn't feed raw I would tend to go for meat and gravy rather than kibble. I don't think I would ever feed any of my dogs kibble ever again.


----------



## SusanBkh (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Cat 53

Thank you for your feedback.
Why would you not feed kibble? - our vet always recommends because of caring for their teeth. I must say that if I ever feed any of our own food - they just love it (I have a fussy Cavapoo too) so I am open to feeding suggestions.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to feed my late dogs kibble, didn't think twice about it, but since getting my two Cockapoos, with their fussy habits, and sensitive tummies, I have investigated and researched and I know I am feeding my two the diet that's right for dogs as a species. Catering for their natures, their ability to break down the food given into the appropriate nutrients. Not to mention taste, smell etc. Phoebe used to have terrible ear problems. Since feeding raw her ears are so much better. Mine are not hyper, their skin is beautiful, their costs glossy and they get a biscuit and a dentistick everyday for their teeth. They enjoy a variety of fruit and veg too. So I guess you could say I educated myself, liked what I read, it fits with my ethos. I've always fed my children a varied and natural diet, seems only right I extend that same philosophy to my dogs....and chickens come to that!


----------



## maxjedotto (Mar 2, 2017)

my dog wont eat raw have tried it and spent lots of money and wasted the food


----------



## maxjedotto (Mar 2, 2017)

My dog is picky on what he eats we throw more food out it is a disgrace the money we waste on food, and Dillon wont eat raw food


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max was a fussy eater...he prefers playing to food, but my raw journey began when I accidentally dropped a piece of stewing steak on the floor....he pounced like a starving velociraptor.......


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky is in no way fussy, he will eat anything. Horse poo is a favourite. He was thrilled to dig up cat poo. Blackberries off the bushes on walks. A fallen Apple this morning and then a big spider when he got home. 

At least he doesn't eat non food things. 

He's very well fed, not that he's starving. So count your blessings with fussy eaters, wiping horse poo off their face isn't fun!


----------

